# Short hairstyles on Women



## Kelebra

s long as her heads not to big..and it's good cut.


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles

I also like short hair because it dries very quickly, much quicker than my hair does when it is longer, because it is super thick.
And I am also one of the types that likes to drive down the highway with the windows all the way down, so I like the fact that my hair never tangles.
It doesn't take much to look fab with short hair. People also think that I look more adult and professional with shorter hair


----------



## wiarumas

As long as it looks good, I don't care. With that said, I don't mind short hair, but I do have limits - it can't be a G.I. Jane or buzz cut style. I'm not a fan of those at all.


----------



## Ti Dominant

*Na, short hair isn't so great.*


----------



## lib

I prefer longer hair.
I think the value of the poll would have been higher if it had been gender specific.


----------



## skycloud86

lib said:


> I prefer longer hair.
> I think the value of the poll would have been higher if it had been gender specific.


Why would it have been higher?


----------



## devoid

Even guys who normally dislike short-haired girls agreed I looked fantastic with a 2-inch cut.


----------



## angularvelocity

Short hair styles are totally sexy. Not butch and shorter than mine, but silghtly shorter than shoulder length. This girl a year ago I met in a store who drove me CRAZY(I couldn't do anything cause she was flirting with me in front of my GF), she had an A-line haircut and it was incredibly hot. I think as long as the haircut fits the person, any length will look good and be sexy. 
I find shorter hair kind of daring... always a turn on! Someone willing to step out of the ordinary!
This is an example;


----------



## Third Engine

I generally prefer women to have longer hair, but I've seen times where it looks good short. Just my personal preference.


----------



## snail

I'm not a fan of short hair on anyone, male or female, but I wouldn't reject someone, as a friend or as a romantic partner, over something as petty and trivial as what they looked like. That would be silly. 

Mmm, but now that I've said that, I should probably confess something. Once I get someone, even if he has short hair when I meet him, I am likely to encourage him to grow his hair out so I can enjoy touching it, unless he just hates the feel of long hair. If he doesn't want to, I don't demand it.

I haven't cut my own hair in many years. It doesn't grow past a certain length, but it certainly wouldn't be considered short. I have had my hair short. I even shaved my head once. It was practical, but not as pleasing.


----------



## lib

skycloud86 said:


> Why would it have been higher?


Women might evaluate differently and consider the less work shampooing and drying it.
Whereas guys might ask themselves: "Does it give me a hard on?"



Alistair said:


> I generally prefer women to have longer hair, but I've seen times where it looks good short. Just my personal preference.


Carrie Anne Moss does look hot in Matrix and it suits the character she plays!:tongue:


----------



## skycloud86

lib said:


> Women might evaluate differently and consider the less work shampooing and drying it.
> Whereas guys might ask themselves: "Does it give me a hard on?"


Seeing as some men and women are gay, that wouldn't be applicable for them, would it? Not to mention people already in a relationship or asexual people.


----------



## Scruffy

I generally love it, the women that wear it usually pull it off well. It has a sharp, look to it, and I don't see it as a masculine thing to have.


----------



## Blanco

Like anything really, it depends on the girl. Some look better with long hair and some look better with short hair and some look great in both.

I have a thing for short flapper haircuts, personally. And I also have a thing for big frizzy hair. So I'm not really hard to please.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Hair is something that I notice with women. If she CAN pull of short hair, and gets a short hairstyle, I really admire that. Many girls are so stubborn with trying something new with their hair, so it seems. I admire a girl that will try something risky, such as go with short hair (something that some girls just cannot pull off). 

Granted, I think that long, big/natural-curled hair looks ballin too.


----------



## firedell

I dislike short hair on women.


----------



## Socrates

I voted _I love it!_, but _Who cares? If I like the girl, I like the girl, regardless of her hair._ and _Eh. It can be cute on the right girl._ also apply. It's highly situational: I love short hair, but I also love mid-length and long hair. My preference? If given the choice, first I would *leave her to her own preferences*, but I would mention that *short hair is my favorite*. :blushed:


----------



## lib

skycloud86 said:


> Seeing as some men and women are gay, that wouldn't be applicable for them, would it? Not to mention people already in a relationship or asexual people.


What if...?
What if...?
What if...?
I was writing a post - not a legal document.
What is your problem?
My guess is it's unrelated to the topic at hand.


----------



## skycloud86

lib said:


> What if...?
> What if...?
> What if...?
> I was writing a post - not a legal document.
> What is your problem?
> My guess is it's unrelated to the topic at hand.


I was pointing out an error in your statement, one which I thought would have been obvious. Of course, I don't expect people to post "legal documents", but I do expect - at least from literate adults - some sort of acknowledgement of the real world. Your post suggested that all men and women are heterosexual and are interested in sex, not to mention stereotyping based on biological sex.


----------



## lib

skycloud86 said:


> I was pointing out an error in your statement, one which I thought would have been obvious. Of course, I don't expect people to post "legal documents", but I do expect - at least from literate adults - some sort of acknowledgement of the real world. Your post suggested that all men and women are heterosexual and are interested in sex, not to mention stereotyping based on biological sex.


I was writing a post - not a legal document.
If you look closer you would have noticed "might evaluate" and "might ask".
So as for "error in your statement" and "I do expect - at least from literate adults" - you should be referring it to yourself.

What is your problem?
My guess is it's unrelated to the topic at hand.
Out of the blue in another post you called me a "wife beater". I don't know what your problem is but in stead of letting it out on men on PerC you might consider getting professional help.
I appreciate that there are people including you who are willing to put in time as moderators on PerC. Having said that I know people (non-moderators) get posts removed/deleted for less than non-humorously and unprovoked calling another poster "wife beater".


----------



## Crystall

I've come across a few girls who looked cute in really short pixie type hairstyles, but I still think that they look better in longer hair. I personally find really long hair on girls very attractive.


----------



## Zster

Huge fan of long hair on either gender, but do think it looks best kept (trimmed and clean). Continually growing HAIR (vs fur of a genetically programmed length) is both natural in our species and somewhat sets us apart from the others.


----------



## Irisheyes

Yes, I have long hair too. I have to put it up all the time when I'm near food. As far as tangles go, two words: long layers and conditioner. I am growing my hair to my waist. I plan to donate 12 inches to make wigs for cancer patients. I have had shorter hair, too. I guess a lot has to do with the face shape, who can pull it off and who can't. I am actually faster getting ready with longer hair...don't ask me why


----------



## janggeungulk

I like the Short Hairstyles for Girls,its really awesome and cute for girls,some of my fav short hairstyles are below


----------



## Alles_Paletti

Short hair looks really good if you have a very feminine face.

If you don't, it helps to have long hair though. I knew a nice girl who was mistaken for a boy a lot because she had short hair and a kind of boyish face.


----------



## digitalroses

I voted the last one, because honestly I like both equally! Some girls look gorgeous with long hair; others with short hair.


----------



## PaladinRoland

Depends on how short the hair is and the way it is cut.. I think I would enjoy both long and short hair, but I'd lean more to long hair.


----------



## Kysinor

It is ok and I have nothing against it. However I still prefer long hair.


----------



## Amanda Grounds

I have a thing for extremely long (but well kept) hair right now.
On guys and girls Mmmf <3
Just a preference :3


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Certain girls can defiantly look good with it. It's kind of like straight bangs for me, most people can't pull it off but the ones that can are extra hot.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Nearly every woman can look better with a little hair cut. I really like women with short hair, it is one of my "things". Only prettiest women can pull it off though.


----------



## letter_to_dana

Haha this is exactly the topic i was looking for! :laughing:

I find myself in the situation where I just need to cut my hair because for me trying a different colour or a different hairstyle makes a BIIIG difference in how I perceive myself and the world in the same time.
If I need to start fresh, I start with a new colour. I already dyed my hair from dark brown to intense red, red-purple, black but now I find myself in need of something more!  My hair at the moment is very dry and I can't find any way to make it look really stylish so I just think, us women, have a much complex perspective when we cut off our hair or decide to leave it the way it is.
I want to try Frankie Sandford's hairstyle. I find it very funky and really feminine at the same time even if it's a bit weird at first.

One of my friends told me these days that he feels like if he were in a relationship with a girl with short hair, his role was compromised / undermined or something like that. I don't understand. WHY?! He also told me he and his friends concluded that only guys with particular preferences (like bisexuals or gay) can be attracted to girls with a bob/pixie haircut.

Anyway I don't care. I cut my hair for MYSELF not my boyfriend/my friends/family whatever. And if i make a mistake w/e, the hair will eventually grow and i'll be saved.:laughing:


----------



## idkwatimdoing

letter_to_dana said:


> One of my friends told me these days that he feels like if he were in a relationship with a girl with short hair, his role was compromised / undermined or something like that. I don't understand. WHY?! He also told me he and his friends concluded that only guys with particular preferences (like bisexuals or gay) can be attracted to girls with a bob/pixie haircut.


Your friend sounds pretty dumb


----------



## Violator Rose

I WISH I could pull off short hair.....if I could, I would go chop it super short tomorrow! I need a no-fuss, easy-to-maintain hairstyle. Fuck hairbrushes


----------



## DeathRipper

I have a pretty short version of asian mullet haistyle (it's a type of visual kei hairstyles, Japanese rock and stuff, not a huge fan, but I adore the hairstyle). It's pretty short, definitely above shoulder length, but not too short. I'd like to have shorter hair as well, but my poor ears would freeze and I'm too lazy to care about protecting them too. XD


----------



## GoosePeelings

I definitely prefer longer too but short can be cute on the right girl. My mother and her sister have both very short hair and it suits them.
@DeathRipper, I want to see that.


----------



## DeathRipper

GoosePeelings said:


> @_DeathRipper_, I want to see that.


First world ENTP problems - inability to find a normal picture of oneself. Esp when there are other standards added, like hairstyle visible and no other people. XD And to lazy to get out of my pjs, bed, other comfy things, and take one, so this will have to do:















And one when somebody tried to ruin my hair (there are many, but this one is with the least embarrassing facial expression XD):


----------



## aendern

I prefer short hair on women.

It's about 102903784023984 times sexier than long hair.


----------



## The Hungry One

Where is the "Long Hair On Guys" thread? How can I procrastinate and voice my mundane opinions on the internet if it doesn't exist? Ugh.

Biologically, men should show a preference for women with long hair as it is an indicator of good health. But screw biology, I guess. 

I prefer men with long hair. Currently, 99% of guys have the same exact short haircut. Do they all really like that same haircut? 

e.g.: This one: 









Is it more comfortable?









I don't understand. 

Look guys, Jared Leto!










Legolas!









Fabulous~
Fabulousss.


----------



## aendern

The Hungry One said:


> flawlessness personified


totes agree


----------

